

Square for Fundraising - robbiet480
https://squareup.com/card-reader/fundraising

======
calebio
This is an awesome idea, but the implementation of it I think could lead to
scammers.

I'm very reluctant to pull my debit/credit card out for someone claiming to be
collecting money for something. Since it's going to be a widely accepted
practice it seems anyone with a square reader, phone, clipboard, and a nice
suit could go "collect money" for a fundraiser.

Like I said, great idea... just worries me.

~~~
tptacek
How is this any worse than "fundraisers" walking around neighborhoods with
clipboards taking card imprints or writing down card numbers?

And, as a fraudster, how competitive is this particular vector --- of walking
door to door to steal card information --- versus any of the, you know, SANE
mechanisms already available to steal cards?

~~~
pavel_lishin
> How is this any worse than "fundraisers" walking around neighborhoods with
> clipboards taking card imprints or writing down card numbers?

Wait, people do this? And people give up their credit card info?

~~~
tptacek
I doubt it, because going door to door to attempt to steal from people's
credit cards sounds like an incredibly stupid way to commit fraud.

------
jonmarkgo
Do they offer any % discounts for non-profits in this capacity?

